# Single shot or bolt action?



## 150bucks (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm going to buy a new varmint rifle but can't decide if I should buy a single shot H&R Ultra varmint or a Savage or Howa bolt action. I have never had a single shot before but I like the price of it better than the bolt actions. Would the accuracy be better with the single shot?


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Savage or Howa bolt action varmint will bring you more satisfaction and you will probably like one of these two rifles better. I have a Ruger #1, Ruger Target gray and I like them both but prefer the Ruger Target gray bolt action the best and it is more accurate. Don't get me wrong I like single shot rifles and own two Ruger #1's.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Savage or Howa. I have seen too many problems with the H R crap. You will get a bunch of people on here that say the H R is great. We had 3 and all 3 had issues. The H R slug guns seem to be good. We had a 22 mag, 223, 243.


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ruger #1 is probably one of the most accurate single shot rifles made


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

Either of those bolt action rifles is going to be plenty accurate so I wouldn't let that be a deciding factor. IMO a bolt action rifle makes much more sense on varmits; allows for a much quicker second shot, either on a second target or just incase a big gust of wind makes you miss.


----------



## 150bucks (Dec 1, 2008)

I guess I would agree and buy the bolt action. Now I have to decide on a scope, and when I spend more to get the bolt action I will have to spend less on the scope. Any ideas on something decent for under $300. I looked at a Bushnell 3200 and a Barska but know nothing about the Barska.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Weaver, Burris Fullfield II, Leupold VX II, Nikon Buckmaster, Bushnell 3200 all would serve you well.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

You can get a 4.5-14x40 Nikon Buckmasters with side focus for about $250-260 on Ebay if you keep an eye out. Thats for a new scope. I've dealt with a guy on there a few times and have been very happy with his products. Message me if you would like his information.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

If you intend to use this rifle for coyote hunting in the winter, you will be very sorry if you go with a single shot.

BTDT with a Ruger #1, and it ain't no fun trying to single load follow up shots in below zero temps, and you'll be double cranked when two dogs come in and you can't get a fast second round off...


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

NDTerminator said:


> If you intend to use this rifle for coyote hunting in the winter, you will be very sorry if you go with a single shot.
> 
> BTDT with a Ruger #1, and it ain't no fun trying to single load follow up shots in below zero temps, and you'll be double cranked when two dogs come in and you can't get a fast second round off...


+1 absolutely true, great point NDTerminator, especially when you got a couple dogs in the field and the second one puts a lot of distance between you and the first dog you shot.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

for a scope around $300 look at the scheels 4.5 x 14. I have had one for 3 years and have been pleased. Plus they back them with a lifetime guarantee.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I just received a Buckmaster 4.5-14X40 SF for my Encore 25-06. It was under $300. It seems to be a very good scope.


----------

